# IBS dating Website



## chaz123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone new any IBS dating websites. When searching the internet I came across a review of www.irritatedbeingsingle.com, however when you go on the site it appears to just be a means to other normal dating websites. I wondered if anyone has tried or heard about this site? As a young male of 22 I find it hard to date women due my IBS condition. Although my ibs is less severe than many (mainly bloating and gas), the anticipation and anxiety of going on dates inevitably worsen the symptoms and its hardly an easy issue to discuss. I think it would be a lot easier if I'm able to meet someone who is in the same boat, and can associate and sympathise with my condition. As an aspiring entrepreneur I would definitely consider creating a dating website that enables people suffering from the condition to hopefully meet a potential partner, because I believe due to the growing number of people that suffer from IBS, there is definitely a market for this. Therefore if there are any computer programmers on this forum who have the capability and means to set up a site such as this please feel free to response to this post. We maybe able to do business! Charlie


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There used to be a few of these types of websites; however, it seems that none of them were viable.Facebook might be the best place for this sort of thing.Jeff


----------



## chaz123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeh you might be right Jeff but I think people wouldn't want to use something through facebook due to the sensitivity of the subject. I feel a lot of people (me included) wouldn't really want to publicized their condition to such a large proportion of the population! I see why people would be reluctance to join such a site but I still think given the right resources it could be something that could take off.


----------

